# Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
man hört ja ganz oft dass man gerade beim Raubfischangeln auf die Wassertrübung z.B. mit der Köderfarbe reagieren kann.
Bei trüben Wasser eher was auffälliges, bei klarem Wasser eher was natürlicheres. 

Vor zwei Jahren ist es mir mal passiert, dass ich einen Freund zum Bootsangeln an einem für mich neuen See besucht habe. 
Beim slippen des Bootes fiel mein Blick das erste Mal richtig aufs Wasser und ich dachte mir "boah - das ist ja glasklar".

Ich hatte den Gedanken kaum zu Ende gebracht da sagte mein Freund "Das Wasser ist schon wieder so trüb heute, das gefällt mir gar nicht."

Daran sieht man, dass "klar" und "trüb" irgendwie schon sehr subjektive Einschätzungen sind. 

Deshalb habe ich mal ein Bild rausgesucht und würde euch bitten das einfach mal zu bewerten wie ihr das einschätzt. 

1 = glasklar 
10 = voll eingetrübt

Ich bin sehr gespannt und habe ggf. auch noch ein paar weitere Bilder auf Lager 

Los gehts:










Franz_16 schrieb:


> So, weiter gehts mit Bild 2.





Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und weiter geht es zur Runde 3


----------



## geomas (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

^ 3 auf meiner Skala.


----------



## Maifliege (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

nicht klarer als 3


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Da vergebe ich mal die subjektive 2


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

3 und der Pegel vermutlich ganz knapp unter dem Mittleren Maß. Somit recht durchschnittlich und moderat. Richtig gut wäre dort vermutlich Sichtigkeit 4-5 und ein paar Zentimeter mehr Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

3-4 würde ich sagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



D1985 schrieb:


> 3-4 würde ich sagen


Dito...
eher Richtung 4


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich mache ja öfter Bilder unter Wasser. Dabei habe ich trübe und klare Gewässer unterschiedlichster Natur begutachtet. Jenes gezeigtes Bild von Franz ist für mich eine 3.


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich geb mal im Vergleich zu meinen Gewässern ne subjektive 4


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

6-
fische die man sieht fängste nicht.


----------



## Ørret (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

3 würde ich sagen


----------



## Thorsten1953 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Hallo. 
Ich würde 5 sagen, auch wenn es auf einem Bild schwer zu erkennen ist. 
Am Wasser tauch ich die Köder kurz rein, um mir ein Bild zu machen. wie weit ich den köder hinterher schauen kann. Ist er bei 2 Meter Tiefe noch gut sichtbar würde ich eine 1 geben. Wenn er schon bei 20cm nicht mehr erkennbar ist eine 10 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Wer es für sich recht genau ermitteln will, kann sich ja eine *Secchi Scheibe* basteln.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secchi-Scheibe


----------



## Schmidtler (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich würde auch so 3-4 sagen. 

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfischjäger (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich würde auch mal 3-4 sagen. An der Oberfläche wird ja auch Tageslicht reflektiert, was auch Einfluss auf den subjektiven Sichtigkeitseindruck haben kann.


----------



## JottU (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Scheint recht flach zu sein, 5-6 würd ich meinen.


----------



## pike-81 (31. Oktober 2017)

Moinsen!
Für mich ist Bild 1 ebenfalls eine 3. 
Vielleicht sogar 4?
Es ist sehr flach und verspiegelt. 
Was die Farbwahl aufgrund der Gewässertrübung angeht, ist immer so eine Sache. 
Viele fangen gerade in klaren Gewässern sehr gut mit Schockfarben. 
Wobei ich z.B. in der Elbe (Tidenbereich) gerne natürliche, gedeckte Farben einsetze.
Am trübsten sind für mich tiefe Seen mit massiver Algenblüte. 
Da muß man dann auf druckvolle Baits setzen...
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



JottU schrieb:


> Scheint recht flach zu sein, 5-6 würd ich meinen.


denke auch. in der saale kann man momentan weiter schauen.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Wieso seid ihr alle gleich bei Kunstködern? Franz16 hat das doch mit keinem Wort erwähnt.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man hört ja ganz oft dass man gerade beim Raubfischangeln auf die Wassertrübung z.B. mit der Köderfarbe reagieren kann.
> Bei trüben Wasser eher was auffälliges, bei klarem Wasser eher was natürlicheres.



Ich glaube damit sind Künstköder gemeint..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

ne drei


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Das mit dem Raubfischangeln war nur ein Beispiel.

Ich glaub beim Friedfischangeln spielt das vllt. auch eine Rolle bzgl. Futterfarbe oder Köderfarbe - aber davon hab ich keine Ahnung  

Grundsätzlich gehts mir einfach mal um die persönlich sehr verschiedene "Wahrnehmung" von klar und trüb.

Ich hab noch ein paar Bilder hier, stelle dich nächsten Tage nochmal was ein


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Für mich isses eine 4


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Für mich isses eine 4


Für mich auch


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> D...Grundsätzlich gehts mir einfach mal um die persönlich sehr verschiedene "Wahrnehmung" von klar und trüb...



ich finds nicht so einfach & vergleichbar. mein referenz-fluss ist die sieg und da würde ich ne spreizung von 1-10 ablehnen.

entweder ist sie sichtig, also 2, oder klar, wär ne 3, oder trüb, wobei nur zwischen 5 und 10 'n unterschied anzumerken wäre.
alles dazwischen ist einfach nur schon dreck.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich sage mal 5. Die Sonne scheint aufs Wasser und keinen Meter Sicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Eine 3 und bin gespannt auf die weiteren Bilder. Da werden wir eventuell das eine oder andere Bild neu bewerten......


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich glaub beim Friedfischangeln spielt das vllt. auch eine Rolle bzgl. Futterfarbe oder Köderfarbe - aber davon hab ich keine Ahnung



Nicht nur vielleicht, sondern sehr. Besonders klare Gewässer sind da kein Vorteil.

Wobei klar (1) für mich einen sauberen Bergbach beschreibt. Quasi wie Wasser aus der Leitung. Der Rhein hat im Durchschnitt (5) und wenn es so richtig Café Latte nach einem Wolkenbruch hat, ist es auch richtig trüb (10).


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Für mich ist das ne 2 bis 3 - aber sehr schwer einzuschätzen, da die Reflexion IMO arg dazwischenfunkt.

Würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn das Ganze bei nem anderen Fotowinkel und/oder Polfilter evtl. klarer als auf den ersten Blick erwartet ausfallen würde

--> zumindest die Randzone links sieht IMO nicht übertrieben siffig aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

So 4-5 würde ich sagen.


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Trüb oder klar sind doch für uns Angler absolut relative Beschreibungen. Die hängen nicht nur vom Beobachter, sondern auch besonders von den Umständen ab.
Sollte (!!!) man eine Regel in der Richtung "Bei klarem Wasser nimmste Naturfarben" aufstellen, dann hängt das doch von der "normalen" Sichtigkeit des Gewässers zusammen.
Beispiel: Gewässer A ist normal sehr klar aber nach einem Starkregen etwas eingetrübt. Gewässer B ist normalerweise eine trübe Brühe, klärt aber durch den Wintereinbruch auf. Irgendwann sind beide Gewässer gleich "sichtig" - für die Fische (und damit auch für uns) wäre Gewässer A nun aber trüb und B nun klar.
Im Prinzip genau das Beispiel das Franz im Eingangspost erwähnte.
Was ich sagen willist: Die genau zu ermittelnde objektive Sichtigkeit ist doch für uns meist weniger interessant als die subjektive Trübung oder Klarheit eines Gewässers.


----------



## thanatos (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

da ich schon so einiges gesehen habe , auch den Stechlinsee
 bevor dort das AKW angeschlossen war tendiere ich zu einer 
*5*
*Was* meiner Meinung nach noch ganz gut ist  .#6


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Hallo, 
nur vom Bild aus betrachtet, tendiere ich zu einer 2-3. Das könnte sich aber vor Ort in Natura noch ins "Trübere" ändern. Freue ich auch noch auf mehr Bilder, bin nämlich gespannt, wie die Meinungen der Boardies bei anderen Gewässern ausfällt.


----------



## DrDosenbier (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Tendiere auch zur 3 mit leichter Tendenz zur 4 hin....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

So 3 - 4 scheint sich aber zu manifestieren.

Da heisst, dass doch viele das gleich oder zumindest ähnlich sehen..


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

....wenn Alkohol den klaren Blick trübt.... :q

Ich halte das für eine 4. Wenn man eine gute Polbrille auf der Nase hat, wird es wohl eine 3. So tief scheint das Wasser ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## Mollebulle (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

ich sage 3, da das Wasser ja in Bewegung ist  (Oberfläche nicht so glatt wie bei stehendem Gewässer) und somit das Wasser "klar" aber nicht so ganz 
durchsichtig ist ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ....wenn Alkohol den klaren Blick trübt.... :q


Ähnlich wie bei Wassertrübung mit Alkohol:
Wenn ich meine fast noch stocknüchtern zu sein (so 2- 3) denken andere vielleicht schon an stockbetrunken (so 8 - 9)...

Es ist schon alles etwas subjektiv...

Auf der anderen Seite zeigt sich schon eine klare Tendenz..


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Vielleicht liegt´s daran, wo man selbst oft angelt. Wenn ich von meinem Stammgewässer ausgehe, wie gesagt eine 3-4. Wer an einem immer klaren Gebirgsbach angelt, könnte das schon eine 6 bedeuten. Wer sonst immer im Trüben fischt, für den ist das eventuell ne 2...also wirklich sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

absolut subjektiv - deswegen so interessant und spannend, wie das die meisten dennoch auf 3 -4 taxieren..


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

So, weiter gehts mit Bild 2.


----------



## Mollebulle (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

also wenn "Jauchegrube" 10 wäre,  ist das Bild hier 9...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

8 hätt ich gesagt, man sieht den Fisch noch ganz gut durchschimmern...


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Hatte schon oft Situationen, da konnte man nach tagelangen Unwettern keine 3cm tief gucken. Also ist das für mich eine 8, Tendenz zur 8-


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt´s daran, wo man selbst oft angelt. Wenn ich von meinem Stammgewässer ausgehe, wie gesagt eine 3-4. Wer an einem immer klaren Gebirgsbach angelt, könnte das schon eine 6 bedeuten. Wer sonst immer im Trüben fischt, für den ist das eventuell ne 2...also wirklich sehr subjektiv.



Die meisten Angler angeln aber gerade am Anfang nach der bestandenen Prüfung in vielen verschiedenen Gewässern, zumindest war es bei mir und den meisten Kollegen so. Also denk ich schon das man das gut einschätzen kann .


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild Nummer 2 ist für mich ne 7


----------



## Thorsten1953 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild Nummer 2 ist in meinen Augen eine 8.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Da geht noch was.:m

Das ist eine 8 bei mir


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

7-8 wäre meine Einschätzung.  Typisches eutrophes Gewässer.....Vermutlich ein stehendes Gewässer


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 1: 3, Bild 2: 8. 

Aber wie Daci schon andeutete, objektivieren macht im Angelzusammenhang keinen Sinn. Wichtiger ist, wie sich die Sichtigkeit in einem und demselben Gewässer unter unterschiedlichen Umständen hin und her entwickelt. Da muss man sich ggf. anpassen. Mit Lehrsätzen ala trüb = schockfarben und klar = naturfarben, kann man m. E. auch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Vielmehr hängt da von Zielfischart, Ködergröße, Aktion, Geräusch ab. Farbe wird allgemein überschätzt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Man kann 5 Seiten Thread füllen oder bei Wikipedia mal nachlesen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/trübung


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Oder einfach akzeptieren, dass wiki es sieht wie wir, dass das ein " subjektiver optischer Eindruck" optischer Eindruck ist.

Und genau DAS ist ja gefragt hier:
Der subjektive, optische Eindruck an Hand der Bilder mittels Benotung...

bassd also ;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 2 ist für mich eine 7.

Meine weiteren persönlichen Abstufungen:

8 = Sommer-Schwebstoff-/-Algen-Sumpfstillwasser bei Hitze/Trockenheit, seuchwarm und quasi kurz-vor-umkippend

9 = Sommer-Schwebstoff-/-Algen-Sumpfstillwasser direkt nach Regenfällen in Einspülungsbereichen

10 = Komplett kakaobraun-erdige Fließgewässer bei Heftig-Hochwasser (null Sichtigkeit à la Schlammlawine)


----------



## JottU (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich gehe mal von den Gewässern aus die ich so beangle/kenne. Viel Luft ist da nicht mehr, daher eine 9 für Bild2.


----------



## el.Lucio (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 2 wäre für mich auch eine 8.
Kommt halt auch immer aufs Gewässer drauf an. Bei unserer Talsperre wäre es ne 10, bei der Mosel nach nem Hochwasser eher ne 6#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Für mich ne 8. Geht noch deutlich trüber. 10 wär für mich aufgewühltes Nordseewasser...da ist die Sichtweite fast 0


----------



## Maifliege (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 2 = 8


----------



## Jose (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Kölsch = 1, Ebbelwoi = 10, dem thomas ins gebetsbuch  :vik:


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 2 - ne 8


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Beim zweiten Bild tendiere ich zu einer 7-8.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Und weiter geht es zur Runde 3


----------



## Mollebulle (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

ne 5 für 20 cm tiefes Fließgewässer


----------



## Reg A. (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ausgehend von den Gewässern, die ich kenne und beangle sowie von einer ganz groben Einteilung a la 1 = Sichtigkeit 10m+ (Gebirgsfluss, Alpensee) und 10 = Sichtigkeit 0-2cm (See mit starker Algenblüte, Fluss bei starkem Hochwasser) komme ich auf folgende (subjektive) Einteilung:

Bild 1: 4
Bild 2: 8
Bild 3: 5-6

Was davon für das jeweilige Gewässer normal ist und somit von den Fischen (und uns) als klar bzw. trüb eingestuft wird, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

ne 6 (bestenfalls)) - ist recht flach, dahinter siehts gleich "trüber" aus..


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 3 ist eine 5


----------



## Thorsten1953 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich würde 5 sagen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 3 ist für mich schlecht einschätzbar, da der Bildausschnitt sehr klein gewählt ist. Könnte alles zwischen 5 und 8 sein.


----------



## hecht99 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ne 4. In einem von mir beangelten Baggersee seh ich aufgrund der qlgentrübung nur die stachen vom Zander beim Drill wenn sie aus dem Wasser schauen


----------



## daci7 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Sehr schwer zu sagen.
Ich würde behaupten, dass Bild 2 und 3 aus dem gleichen Gewässer kommen können.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

@daci7
Ne. Bild 2 ist ein kleiner Karpfenteich, Bild 3 ist ein Stausee.  

In beiden Gewässern ändert sich die Trübung mit den Jahreszeiten. Beide Bilder sind im Herbst entstanden und sind da auf den Bilder schon jeweils Begriff "klarer" zu werden.


----------



## gründler (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Falls jemand "tiefer" blicken mag......

http://www.bamo.de/cbx/_ftp/grundlagen_trbungsmessung.pdf


----------



## daci7 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @daci7
> Ne. Bild 2 ist ein kleiner Karpfenteich, Bild 3 ist ein Stausee.
> 
> In beiden Gewässern ändert sich die Trübung mit den Jahreszeiten. Beide Bilder sind im Herbst entstanden und sind da auf den Bilder schon jeweils Begriff "klarer" zu werden.



Alles klar - von der Trübung her würd ich die trotzdem recht ähnlich bewerten.
Der flache Kiesstrand suggeriert hier mMn eine bessere Sichtigkeit genauso wie der Ausblick auf tieferes Wasser an trübere Brühe denken lässt.
#h


----------



## el.Lucio (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 3 würde ich jetzt mal so zu 7-8 tendieren.


----------



## Ullrich Schmidt (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Für mich 4.


----------



## thanatos (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

#c Bild *3* möchte ich mit *X* bewerten denn eine Uferzone 
 weist auf Grund von Wind und Wellen einen anderen Klarheitsgrad auf als der Rest des Gewässers 
 an dieser Stelle 6-7 ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich hab noch einen 






Ist ein Baggersee an dem ich diesen Sommer mal auf Karpfen geangelt habe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330984

Weitere Bilder:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Wie so zwar rostbraunes, aber klares Moorwasser:
4 - 5


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



bastido schrieb:


> Mensch Franz, besorg Dir mal einen Polfilter für die Kamera. Ich sehe da nur Spiegelungen, entsprechend keine Ahnung.



Da hört bei mir das schätzen auf, und beginnt das raten, demzufolge keine Ahnung |wavey:


----------



## Thorsten1953 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Ich tendiere zu 6.
Jetzt wo ich einen Vergleich hab würde ich die anderen,  anders bewerten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 4 ist für mich nicht klar erkennbar.

Es sieht aus, als wäre es ein von Torf oder Moor geprägtes Wasser, aber wie viele Schwebstoffe im Wasser sind kann ich nicht sagen. 

Die helle Stelle kann sowohl durch Schwebstoffe in der Sonne entstanden sein, aber genau so gut kann es der durchscheinend Sandboden sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Zu Bild 4:
Hier noch 2 Bilder des Gewässers. Das ist wirklch so ne trübe Brühe. 

Ist auch kein klarer Moorsee. Recht viel weiter als 10-15cm sieht man da einen großen weißen Twister nicht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Es scheint mehr oder weniger bedeckt zu sein, wenn man sich den Himmel und das Licht am Schilf etc. anschaut. Vermute nicht, dass die helle Stelle von der Sonne bestrahlt wird. Vielleicht ist es nur aufgewühlt, weil man da hin gelaufen ist wegen Foto. Schwer zu sagen...


----------



## el.Lucio (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Echt schwer zu sagen, würde mal so auf 6-7 tippen. Ist aber auch mehr geraten


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Bild 4 würde ich ne 6 geben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Okay,  mit den weiteren Bildern, sage ich mal eine 7

Ist echt schwer, ohne hier wild zu scrollen und zu vergleichengelsport,  aber interessant, wie die Wahrnehmung ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Das Ding ist so das trübste Gewässer das ich befische. Für mich mindestens eine 8  

Ist das ganze Jahr hindurch recht trüb. Da fragt man sich manchmal schon, wie man da mit Kunstköder überhaupt einen Hecht fangen soll - aber trotz allem es geht. Fehlattacken gibts aber öfter, als an anderen Gewässern.


----------



## thanatos (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

ja ist bei mir auch eine acht - Hecht mit Kunstköder einfach
 gerade führen Spinner, Wobbler oder mein beliebter ABU_Tobi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist so das trübste Gewässer das ich befische. Für mich mindestens eine 8
> 
> Ist das ganze Jahr hindurch recht trüb. Da fragt man sich manchmal schon, wie man da mit Kunstköder überhaupt einen Hecht fangen soll - aber trotz allem es geht. Fehlattacken gibts aber öfter, als an anderen Gewässern.



In Süddeutschland seid ihr sehr verwöhnt hinsichtlich der Wassergüte.


----------



## Jose (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

kann da so feindifferenziert gar nicht mithalten.
eins weiß ich aber: mein rhein ist für 1-10 gut.

als "trübungs-inspektor" taug ich gar nix,
die skala von 1-10 aber auch nix.
man hat ja sonst nix...
war aber spaßig


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Okay, eins hab ich noch. Diesmal unter Wasser


----------



## Jose (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

zu bild 5 zitier ich mal goethe:

"mehr licht"

oder Jose "mich doch egal, der rhein nimmt oder gibt, sichtigkeit hin oder her"


als gutmeinender würd ich sagen "außerhalb meines blickfelds", so what....?

bin isch angler oder taucher???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Hallo Franz, 

Bild 5 zeigt eine 3 für mich. Seewasser?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Hallo Frank,
ja Seewasser. Unterwasserkamera am Steg in Norwegen runtergelassen. Hätte ich besser nicht machen sollen - unglaublich wieviele Fische da rumschwammen - und wie wenige davon ich zum Biss reizen konnte


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Auf Grund des scharfen Dorsches da im Hintergrund würd ich auch 3 - 4, ich Richtung 3 tendieren...


----------



## Thorsten1953 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Für mich auch eine 3.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*

Unter Wasser sieht es immer trüber aus. Daher geb ich mal ne glatte 3


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was bedeutet eigentlich trüb und klar?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Unter Wasser sieht es immer trüber aus. Daher geb ich mal ne glatte 3



du solltest öfter tauchen mit Brille - 
 auf diesem Platz ne 4-5 aber Uferbereiche sagen nicht viel über den Rest des Gewässers aus


----------

